

Bradley Manning 'sorry' for hurting US at Wikileaks trial - pierre-renaux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23700938

======
velik_m
But it was all right, everything was all right, the struggle was finished. He
had won the victory over himself. He loved Big Brother.

